# Just saw Star Wars - Clone Wars



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 15, 2008)

it fucking rocked! i'm a huge star wars fan, but i was expecting a let down. i was totally wrong, i loved it. there were a couple minor details and inconsistancys, but over all it rocked and wasnt a kiddy flick


----------



## jymellis (Aug 16, 2008)

i cant wait till im off work and can go see it!


jym


----------

